

Entrepreneur has solution to too many passwords - onebaddude
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/montreal-entrepreneur-thinks-he-has-solution-to-internet-problem-too-many-passwords/article15410645/

======
onebaddude
This article came into my Google News feed this morning. I thought it was
baffling: Connected entrepreneur raises millions of dollars in VC money to
build...LastPass?

I don't understand.

~~~
bdfh42
Quite - we are probably all already running something just like this. i
suspect that what this "entrepreneur" is adding is a central repository to
store the user's passwords - like Dropbox or Google Drive or what have you.

Not sure this solves enough of the problem to get major consumer adoption
though.

